# Altec Lansing ADA 885 Control Panel Problem



## Mick63

Hi guys, I'm new here and hope I am posting this in the proper place. I saw someone else is also trying to diagnose problems with their ADA 885's and thought I'd get some ideas as to how to proceed trouble shooting before I disassemble anything.

This is what happened to my setup: Friday night we had a power outage in my area. Power was out in my area for about an hour. When the power came back up I went over to my computer to check it and I noticed the power light on the control panel for ADA 885's is flashing red. When pressing the power switch the display shows but as soon as I release the power button it shuts off again. 

I checked the slow blow fuse on the sub woofer and it seemed fine. Just to be sure I swapped it out with the spare fuse that was taped to the side of the case and it didn't change anything. I can't power up the speakers anymore.

The led indicator is on at the subwoofer showing that it's powered up but when pressing the diagnostic button on the sub woofer no sounds are heard.

I've had this speaker system since new in 2000 when I purchased the Dell computer. It has always worked perfectly until now. It's a great sound system and I'd like to save it if possible.

I would really appreciate any help in troubleshooting this problem.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## althes

Mick63 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here and hope I am posting this in the proper place. I saw someone else is also trying to diagnose problems with their ADA 885's and thought I'd get some ideas as to how to proceed trouble shooting before I disassemble anything.
> 
> This is what happened to my setup: Friday night we had a power outage in my area. Power was out in my area for about an hour. When the power came back up I went over to my computer to check it and I noticed the power light on the control panel for ADA 885's is flashing red. When pressing the power switch the display shows but as soon as I release the power button it shuts off again.
> 
> I checked the slow blow fuse on the sub woofer and it seemed fine. Just to be sure I swapped it out with the spare fuse that was taped to the side of the case and it didn't change anything. I can't power up the speakers anymore.
> 
> The led indicator is on at the subwoofer showing that it's powered up but when pressing the diagnostic button on the sub woofer no sounds are heard.
> 
> I've had this speaker system since new in 2000 when I purchased the Dell computer. It has always worked perfectly until now. It's a great sound system and I'd like to save it if possible.
> 
> I would really appreciate any help in troubleshooting this problem.
> Many thanks in advance.


I agree with you when working the AD885 was an excellent sound system. However for now I also have a dead Altec AD855. After I tore into it to resolder a green jack and somehow I blew something in the powersupply. I have checked out the fullwave bridge and other componenets in the powersupply. Without a schematic or troubleshooting data it is almost impossible to troubleshoot this AD885. I have spent six hours and basically have given up. Without reference documentation the only way to really troubleshoot this AD885 is to find another AD885 and change out printed circuit boards. If you lived close buy we could do this. Because of the heavy weight and shipping cost it would be useless to do complete AD885 Ebay purchase,


----------

